# DopeSoap.com Open for Business!!! Sneak Peaks Inside.



## DopeSoap (Mar 17, 2010)

OK, I opened our shop tonight. I have 11 of our 18 products open for sale and I wanted to give you folks the opportunity to give us some constructive criticism before I fully launch our online store. Take a look and let me know what you think, and yes, I know that a couple of the pages need to be finished like the "About Us" page. 

http://dopesoap.com

eek.. here comes the responses...

Thanks,
Kevin :shock:


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

It looks good!! The Soapnuts are friggin cool...never heard of that before!!

I think its a great site!! ...

The only issue I see on the site is that when you click on a product, the prices are displayed kind of weird, not sure if its my browser, or how you intended it to look... but say if I click on the soapnuts link, 

It gives the descriptions, photo, etc... and the price looks like

$0
.9
9

This could be because of the 
	
	



```
<h3 class="price">$0.99</h3>
```
 tag, maybe if you changed it to <h3 class="price" float="right">$0.99</h3> 

that might help?? 

Im not an absolute expert on web design but I think that might help?


I love your slogan "make suds not war" thats friggin awesome...

The only other thing I would say is name one of your soaps your "dope soap signature" or something like that.... and make sure thats the first thing that pops up (ie instead of the Oops lavender soap being the first thing a visitor sees, I know your trying to show them the sale etc...but I think it may be better to let them see your signature soap, and all that you are about first...then sale items second...)


Other than that...

I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally hope youre planning to do the grand opening on 4/20 cause that would just be too freaaaaaaaakin awesome lol


----------



## DopeSoap (Mar 18, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> It looks good!! The Soapnuts are friggin cool...never heard of that before!!
> 
> I think its a great site!! ...
> 
> ...



you caught me, we are for sure planning on the 4/20 grand opening. Hmmm.. about the price display, looks fine to me, what browser/resolution do you use? 

Thanks for the input, I know I need to not make the Oops the first to display but I have to edit some php to get things to look just right and I don't feel like doing it tonight. 

Thanks for taking the time to give some genuine input too Ian!


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

no worries!!  yeah I figured 4/20 was the case, just had an intuition 


Im using Ie8 and my screen resolution is 1280 x 800 

omg you should post something on twitter/facebook/myspace the day before like "join us for our GRAND OPENING at 4:20 on 4/20 and we receive a free soap dope soap sample!!!", maybe cut your soaps into 1oz samples and the first 42.0 people who visit the site get a free sample of your signature soap??


just an idea 


Yeah I dont know what is going on with the prices thing, but I would do some testing tomorrow and see whats up with that, cause Id say about 19% of internet users use that one give or take...

You want it to display the same for everyone 

Does your web design program have a compatibility checker?


----------



## DopeSoap (Mar 18, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> no worries!!  yeah I figured 4/20 was the case, just had an intuition
> 
> 
> Im using Ie8 and my screen resolution is 1280 x 800
> ...



Hmmm. I really have not noticed the prob. myself but I'll be sure to check the site with all browsers tomorrow. This is exactly the reason I wanted to get some feedback from you guys. 

By the way, I might be a new member but I have already found you to be the most genuine and active member on this board, you rock man. Thanks for the great input, maybe we can reference each other's services on each other's sites in the future. I'm all about a community of business. Cheers! Happy St. Pat's.. 

p.s., do you think the photos are good enough, I did them myself?


----------



## Healinya (Mar 18, 2010)

Awesome!! I love it! I was hoping too see some shaped like leaves  I would have asked where the mold came from. Awhile back, I had a bookmark for a soap mold web site that were quite risque... I lost the site name, wish I could find them again.. you would love the variety lol... 

I have salt bars that are probably about ready for trying out.. 'marijuana' scent from rustic escentuals... I don't have high hopes for it, to me it reminds me of a sooty ashtray in wet dirt. I was hoping for a more natural scent (one that filled my heart with niceness ;-)

Looks great  enjoy the grand opening.


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

lol no worries 

yeaah I love this site... I am the soaper I am today because of it 

The pics are wonderful, very clear and I like how if you click on them you get a closeup.. cooool  I wish I could design like that but I am still learning php... loooong road for that one lol

healin makes a good point..imagine if you had some shaped the leaves....wooooooah... I think people would buy it for that reason alone lol hemp soap shaped like hemp leaves.... or even buds... then you could name them fruity juice (cause ya know juicy fruit is trademarked)...and white lightning ...and ..and... oh I better quit whilst ahead


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2010)

I noticed the price thingie too....

Nice looking site.


----------



## Harlow (Mar 18, 2010)

Love the pictures! Good luck to you.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 18, 2010)

I am seeing the same funny price display that Ian is .

I tried to add a couple bars to the shopping cart too & it was cherging me tax. You should only charge tax to people in your own state.

The website looks great. Nice & crisp, great photos, well done!


----------



## DopeSoap (Mar 18, 2010)

It's def. an internet explorer thing. Another reason firefox is smarter than IE. I'll have to adjust the css, thanks for the heads up. That would have been an embarrassing mistake when things are fully launched


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

thats what we are all here for 

What are you adjusting in the CSS.. just curious  I like to learn


----------



## DopeSoap (Mar 18, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> thats what we are all here for
> 
> What are you adjusting in the CSS.. just curious  I like to learn



I'll let you know after I get it done. Right now it's trying to display the price next to the image by my page isn't wide enough to allow that.


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2010)

DopeSoap said:
			
		

> IanT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



true that


----------



## DopeSoap (Mar 18, 2010)

I think I have the IE issues with the price display fixed for now, although I am not a fan of how the price and cart button are displayed at the moment. 

Could you IE users check the site again and confirm that the pricing error no longer displays?

Thanks


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 18, 2010)

I love it.
I think you've really "branded" your line. The whole site and product range is consistent and professional looking. The photo's are great too.


----------



## DopeSoap (Mar 18, 2010)

ChrissyB said:
			
		

> I love it.
> I think you've really "branded" your line. The whole site and product range is consistent and professional looking. The photo's are great too.



Thanks so much! It's great to get some positive feedback.


----------



## ChrissyB (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish you every success!
Your soap is very nice BTW


----------



## agriffin (Mar 20, 2010)

I wanted to share a cool website with those of you with websites that want to see how your site displays on different browsers...

It's http://browsershots.org/

You specify the page, the browsers you want to test and it snaps them and displays the image so you can see how different browsers render your website... 

It has a ton of browsers but don't choose all of them...just choose the more relevant ones.


----------

